# Starvation Reservoir



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know why Starvation Reservoir isn't stocked with trout very often? I checked the dwr stocking report page.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It does well on it's own.
Stocking isn't generally needed there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> It does well on it's own.
> Stocking isn't generally needed there.


Huh?!?!?
Rainbow trout don't reproduce at Starvation.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

From my understanding it hasn't historically been a "rainbow fishery" and angler hours were focused more on bass and walleye. When it was discovered the few rainbows had reached a nice size people started targeting them more.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

They stock plenty. They need to, there's no natural reproduction, and they are the best fish in the lake!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What I mean is that there are plenty of Bows in there right now.
Big and healthy.
No need for extra stocking at this time.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> They stock plenty. They need to, there's no natural reproduction, and they are the best fish in the lake!


The Hell you say! Who told you that trout were the best fish in the lake; it certainly wasn't me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny thing about Starvation. When it was just Walleyes, Smallmouth, and Chubs it was pretty quiet. Add the Rainbows, and the fishing pressure jumped way up. Even some of the die hard cool water anglers target the big 'bows.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

dubob said:


> The Hell you say! Who told you that trout were the best fish in the lake; it certainly wasn't me.


Maybe not the best eating, but deffinately the best fighting and catchworthy! The smallies are nice, but those walleye? Meh....;-)


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

All trout planted in Starvy are sterile.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gforum/gforum.cgi?do=post_view_flat;post=782744;page=1


----------

